# How acceptable is the use of digital organ in the concerts of classical music?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

We have no organs in any concert hall in our country (except one conservatoire, one University and some music shcools). But recently some concerts have been organized which featured organ music or organ as part of the concert and the digital organ was used in those concerts. I am very unhappy with this situation, because I am fan of organ music and I love to listen to organ music concerts in churches (which have excellent instruments in our country) and I also support the idea that each more significant concert hall should have organ installed in it. I expected that concert organisers had to apologize for use of digital organ yet it felt that they were even proud of having such instrument.

So - my question is - can digital organ be used in classical music concerts and *should we live with the idea that digital instruments can be used instead of (can replace in case of lack) more expensive acoustic instruments like organ, celesta of even double basson?*

I think that such replacement is unacceptable and can be done only with the apologies from the organizers and only with the promises that all necessary steps will be taken to find real instruments in the future.

I understand that digital organ can be used in learning and maybe in composing but it should not be used in concerts.

I also understand that sometimes digital organ is the right instrument for the taks, e.g. in electronic or electoracoustic music. But certainly, digital organ is not for original works of Bach, Reger or


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Which Country.................


----------



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

One of the Baltic country (in Eastern Europe, European Union), I don't want to specify which (for security reasons).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok very cool understood.

I think that it is OK, you gotta use what you got and adapt to it, might open up some interesting possibilities. An acoustic Organ would be better but is not essential....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I also understand that sometimes digital organ is the right instrument for the taks, e.g. in electronic or electoracoustic music. But certainly, digital organ is not for original works of Bach, Reger or


I do think you answered you own question about right.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmmm... Acceptable to whom?


----------

